# Hopefully soon to be Official MK2 wiring post...



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

So I've noticed that people are still doing this swap becuase this motor is one of the most easiest and least amount of problems when it comes to swapping...
All until it comes to the wiring?!?!?!?!
When I did my swap it was with the least amount of splicing to keep the car OEM...
In all reality it's not that bad if you understand what you're trying to do...
So here it is...
All pics were taken from random posts that I have done plus some new pics that I have gotten so hopefully noone will delete these pics...
*What is needed:*
1- MK3 harness
2- MK3 cluster harness
3- MK3 lighting harness
4- MK3 relay #3(109) and #4(18)....*THESE MUST BE FROM A MK3 FOR THE CAR TO START*
5- MK3 tranny sensor(auto or manual depending on what you want to run)
6- MK3 cluster
7- Two 15AMP fuses
8- blue little block thing for the alternator exciter wire
9- MK3 ignition coil
WHAT CAN BE WORKED AROUND BUT I USED FROM A MK3
I used these parts because it made the swap look cleaner with less wiring splicing...
1- MK3 horns
2- MK3 brake resivoir cap
3- MK3 fan shroud(made it fit custom but took some work)
4- MK3 temperature Sensor on radiator
The problem....
ARGHHHH
















So once you get all the stuff you need you remove the old motor harness and install the new one...
these are the plugs that you need to plug in...
A1, A2, C, E, F, G1, G2, S, Z2, Z1, Y SECTION
the little blue block on the top of the MK3 fusebox is so that the alternator works correctly so you need that
U1, U2 FROM THE MK3 HARNESS( More details in a bit)
do a wire jump from E2 to D8 to power the cluster
use this website are your plug reference...
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
Once all the plugs are put in *HAVE TO USE THE MK3 #3 AND #4 RELAYS!!!!*
If you don't do this then you car will now run because the 109 relay powers the ECU and the 18 relay uses the allows the coil to start up...
here's some pics to help...
























To make the key turn on the car you need to put a 15 amp fuse on the black plugs with a red and red/black...
On an OBD2 it has two plugs an OBD1 it has 1 plug if I'm not mistaken..







[/URL]
CAR START BUT REVS OR SPEEDOMETER DOESN'T WORK:
I got you...
so in the MK2 cluster it uses a manual cable but in the MK3 cluster it uses a sensor...
so you have to take out the original speedometer cable in the tranny and swap it with the MK3 tranny sensor...
it will work...
So first remove the original cable...








and then install this...








around the harness is a 3 wire plug that fits that sensor but make sure you use the same bolt to hold down that tranny sensor... that's crucial...
so you connect all the plus to the cluster and only with the jump from E2 to d8 will the cluster start up...
also there's a green and blackwire on a black plug that has to be connected from the motor harness to the cluster harness(the black plug will be noticable black male and female)...
cluster harness pic...








the female plug
]
Finally, all that extra MK3 stuff that I used was th make sure the car styed OEM and not Frankenstiened...
I used the MK3 temperature sensor because because they were different part numbers from the dealership so I used that too...
MK3 lighting harness was easy to install, the MK3 horns make it so I didn't have to splice in those crusty MK2 ones, and the cap made it less splicing...
I believe that's it so hopefully that helped everyone that is doing this swap....
*If I missed anything please let me know so I can fix it...
Bonesaw fille me in on the write up...*
TOPDUKO19 used to be DUBBN4NY...

In memory of the Badboy...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, this is a big help! i am going to try it tomorrow morning! Wow again.
can i keep the mk2 cluster?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

No prob man...
you can keep the MK2 cluster but you have to get a signal from the ignition coil and you have to solder and stuff so I chose not to go that route plus the MK3 cluster looks a lot smoother than the MK2 in my eyes...
but it's easy once you've done like 30+ swaps...
right Bonesaw...








topduko19


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (topduko19)*

Wow, this is Super Helpful!!!
Been looking for a good writeup like this for a while.
Thank You!


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

nice one duko


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*

Good write up, the Hybrid/ Swap Forum needs more DIY's like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I mean, this is great but no swap is ever the same, but 2.0 swaps are like 20 years old now...
I wanna know how to do a 1.9 TDI on a aba head...


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_I mean, this is great but no swap is ever the same, but 2.0 swaps are like 20 years old now...
I wanna know how to do a 1.9 TDI on a aba head...

aba's are in mk3's since 1993 i beleive, which is only 16 years not twenty.
and however there are differences, you gotta give the poster a lot of credit for making this post, it is very usefull, and if you need to find out about tdi, please make a post of your own. Topduko19 took his time and layed it out for unknowing and inexperienced poeple all the info so that they would be able to save money while doing the stuff themselves, and in a country where there is nothing free, this kind of action is like a hero act.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

pretty good post. to get a swap running is not hard. its getting everything right what is.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_pretty good post. to get a swap running is not hard. its getting everything right what is. 

So why don't make another post on how to make it right? In this way the vortex comunity will bw greatly benefited...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

all the answers are out there. there is nothing anyone is hiding. it just doesnt need to be handed on a silver platter.
i cant count the times ive explained to people how to wire this swap, vr swap, convert to ce2, 1.8t swaps, standalone, etc. it get redundant. if people just searched they could find ALL the answers.
The original poster made a terrific effort and will get a car running and driving, but like stated above, not the same for everyone.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

I made one called "the six rules of ABA swap or something like thats its archived" Im not feeling epic or anything.

_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_
aba's are in mk3's since 1993 i beleive, which is only 16 years not twenty.
and however there are differences, you gotta give the poster a lot of credit for making this post, it is very usefull, and if you need to find out about tdi, please make a post of your own. Topduko19 took his time and layed it out for unknowing and inexperienced poeple all the info so that they would be able to save money while doing the stuff themselves, and in a country where there is nothing free, this kind of action is like a hero act.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_all the answers are out there. there is nothing anyone is hiding. it just doesnt need to be handed on a silver platter.
i cant count the times ive explained to people how to wire this swap, vr swap, convert to ce2, 1.8t swaps, standalone, etc. it get redundant. if people just searched they could find ALL the answers.
The original poster made a terrific effort and will get a car running and driving, but like stated above, not the same for everyone.


i for example, physicly have no time to make a good research, and yes i realize had i done it, my car would be running months earlier. 
and i don't have experience with electrics, i honestly only now started to understand these things and what you posted as help to my questions. 

thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by manfredwerner at 7:02 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

time is money


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_
So why don't make another post on how to make it right? In this way the vortex comunity will bw greatly benefited...

Thanks manfredwerner for the props becuase it greatly appreciated...








Personally, I did this because with all the ABA info available it still took me almost 9 months to figure out...








Migvr6 told me he would come by to figure it out at sone crazy price but never did...
So to all me CE2 ABA MK2 peoplez enjoy...








As for the rest, once you guys understand how to do your wiring harness swap(whether it's a TDI, MK4 1.8T or VR6), post it up like I did so we can all one day do the same swap... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm still looking to do a swap once I get out of the Navy... 
Topduko19


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_time is money

it is not like someone needs his complete swap to be done, the hardest part is done, a few tips with the wiring, that's all.


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

this thread needs a sticky


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (mccauley08)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

alright theres one for the 2.0, anyone have a write up on mk2 to mk4 wiring?







good job by the way, it will help a lot of people


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

make it a sticky!


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (topduko19)*

First nice write up! 
_Quote, originally posted by *topduko19* »_No prob man...
you can keep the MK2 cluster but you have to get a signal from the ignition coil and you have to solder and stuff 

I do want to keep the mk2 cluster, do you know what has to be soldered?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (wigglewerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wigglewerks* »_
First nice write up! 
I do want to keep the mk2 cluster, do you know what has to be soldered?


X2... im keeping the original cluster...



_Modified by redzone98 at 10:44 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

X2... im keeping the original cluster...

_Modified by redzone98 at 10:44 AM 4-15-2009_

<crickets>


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...98913


----------



## 16vcaddyboy (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

back from the dead cuz i need the info....


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (16vcaddyboy)*

That engine harness pictured , is that obd1 or obd2??


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (VW_RAT_VW)*

this is so awesome! thank you!


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (foxontherun)*

will be using this thread next week for my aba T build.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (EuphoriaVW)*

I'll post pics up of wht my wiring situation looks like. 97 obd2 vr6 in 90 ce2 jetta. Most of it looks nothing like this.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Stupid question maybe, but the blue plug you are referring to for the Alternator Exciter.. is that on both OBD1 and OBD2 ABAs? 
I have been having problems with my car charging and I think it might be the issue as I don't even have that blue plug as far as I can tell!
Can I just hook up the exciter wire to the positive on the battery instead?


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Hopefully soon to be Official MK2 wiring post... (topduko19)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148537


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rawk)*

TTT b/c I see some people need this again...
Topduko


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (topduko19)*

does obd 2 require the 109 relay because it runs in the mk3 without it.


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Hopefully soon to be Official MK2 wiring post... (topduko19)*

who can tell me what these plugs are for, its a obd2, the car ran fine without them, they both run to the ecu, i am just eliminating wires and want to know if they are useful.







HALF LIGHT BLUE AND WHITE WIRE








BLACK AND GREEN WIRE.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

I need help asap, check out my thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4917838-ABA-swap-into-mk2-need-wiring-help

OBD1 94 aba

in 89 jetta with CE2

109/18 relays used

cranks, no spark, no signs of ECU running ICV isnt buzzing nor do the injectors click


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

I love the idea of an Official Wiring Thread. i have seen some good resources out there... so i will share.


Mk2 VR Swap OBD1 to OBD2 Resource.
http://www.mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831 

A2 Resource - a great site with Fuse Box diagrams and the hole nine.
http://www.a2resource.com/ 






Now I'm doing something a little bit different - my goal is to keep the car as Mk2 as possible.

I have an OBD2 91 Golf. I have the main Engine harness from a Mk3 GTI VR. I am keeping my Mk2 Cluster - i installed a 16v Passat O2A gear speedo sensor and i have a modulator to get the tach working. I would like to leave all the accessory wiring alone and eventually strip the stuff off the engine harness i don't need.

I know that i need the 3 White Engine plugs into the fuse box, and maybe a power or something. any other plugs i need to keep or any input on cautions or issues i may run into with this approach ?


----------



## MoshMyAntiDrug (May 12, 2008)

*Need some help*

I rebuilt an ABA motor
Dropped it in out everything back over her but the wiring is giving me some confusion
A few questions I have are

Where does
- thick red/black from dash go to fuse block? 
-red/blue yellow plug case go to on fuse block?
-why is there to much current running through h1/07 (as in the wire covering fell off from the wire getting hot and smoking)
-where does h1/01(red/black) from ignition switch go to if it was cut from the plug?
-do I need relay 109 to start the engine?
Mk3 dash swap was done if that helps


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Pics might help

Where does
- thick red/black from dash go to fuse block? - not sure exactly which one you a refering to. pics
-red/blue yellow plug case go to on fuse block? - z1 power for most of fuel pump circuit
-why is there to much current running through h1/07 (as in the wire covering fell off from the wire getting hot and smoking) - seat belt relay Ignition Switch Key-in Power for Seatbelt Relay, Automatic Shoulder Belt Control Module, Radio
-where does h1/01(red/black) from ignition switch go to if it was cut from the plug - main fuse box starter power
-do I need relay 109 to start the engine? - 109 is generally for obd1 vr6. it will generally depend on if your ABA is obd1 or 2. you should use the relay that came out of car. may have been a 42
Mk3 dash swap was done if that helps

here is a helpful resource. http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## MoshMyAntiDrug (May 12, 2008)

I'll post pics tomorrow of the power wires needing the home spots


----------

